# [EVDL] J150 Trojan battery



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I've heard from several folks who have used these, or similar, 12V flooded
batteries in their conversions.
They seem to make fairly peppy EVs with somewhat limited range.

However, I've always been put off by the cost of using them. These
batteries don't last very long at EV current levels and I just can't
imagine spending that much money every 6-8 months.

> Does anyone have experience with the Trojan J150 flooded lead acid
> batteries
> for use in an EV? I am considering using 12 of them in my Mazda RX-7
> conversion. I will be using a 9 inch Netgain motor and a Logitech
> 144v/550
> amp controller.
>
> Jerry
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Gerald Wagner wrote:
> > Does anyone have experience with the Trojan J150 flooded lead acid batteries
> > for use in an EV? I am considering using 12 of them in my Mazda RX-7
> > conversion. I will be using a 9 inch Netgain motor and a Logitech 144v/550
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Why would they be peppier? Perhaps they don't last very long because
they're in "peppy" conversions?

-Steven



> Peter VanDerWal <[email protected]> wrote:
> > I've heard from several folks who have used these, or similar, 12V flooded
> > batteries in their conversions.
> > They seem to make fairly peppy EVs with somewhat limited range.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have a similar Trojan battery to this J150 for my 12 volt accessory 
battery that is 130 amp hour. These J150 Plus are 150 AH and have a Reserve 
minutes of 70 minutes at 75 amps.

The maximum draw down at this ampere is about 30 minutes of running with a 
volt drop to 10.5V. I can run all my accessories units for about 20 
minutes.

I first tested this battery at a 50 amp load which resulted in a volt drop 
to or just below 10.5 volts in about 30 minutes. It then only takes seconds 
to get to 8 volts before I shut it down.

This is a good battery for use with a 12 volt accessory unit with a HD 
alternator design for a deep cycle battery or a DC-DC converter that has a 
output voltage of 14.5V. I am now running this battery for about 6 years. 
For longer run time for a EV you would have to double the amount of 
batteries you need or go for a higher voltage system.

It would be best to choose a battery in the Golf and Utility Vehicle 
category.

Roland




----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Gerald Wagner" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, May 13, 2008 12:19 PM
Subject: [EVDL] J150 Trojan battery


> Does anyone have experience with the Trojan J150 flooded lead acid 
> batteries
> for use in an EV? I am considering using 12 of them in my Mazda RX-7
> conversion. I will be using a 9 inch Netgain motor and a Logitech 
> 144v/550
> amp controller.
>
> Jerry
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I havent used them. But I do see 3 in the evalbum using them. I'm also
looking for 12V modules for my car (still undecided between flooded and
sealed however).

-Jon Glauser
http://www.evalbum.com/555

<quote who="Gerald Wagner">
> Does anyone have experience with the Trojan J150 flooded lead acid
> batteries
> for use in an EV? I am considering using 12 of them in my Mazda RX-7
> conversion. I will be using a 9 inch Netgain motor and a Logitech
> 144v/550
> amp controller.
>
> Jerry
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

